# Shamira, my 8-week old GSD



## davidjrojas (Jul 28, 2012)

Meet Shamira. She's my very first GSD!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

She is adorable. Welcome to the board. You will get plenty of answers to all your questions here. Keep posting pictures...we LOVE puppies here.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

She is gorgeous..can't wait to see more pics as she grows


----------



## davidjrojas (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks!!  I absolutely love her! I've had her for about a week now and am going to start transitioning her to Canidae All Life Stages food from the Puppy Chow she was on.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

She's adorable. I love her expression in the first photo! I'm sure she's going to have lots of personality.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Where did you get her? Very cute pup, but doesn't look like a purebred GSD to me. Not that it matters, my first GSD was a mix too, and she was the best dog ever.


----------



## davidjrojas (Jul 28, 2012)

Freestep said:


> Where did you get her? Very cute pup, but doesn't look like a purebred GSD to me. Not that it matters, my first GSD was a mix too, and she was the best dog ever.


I got her from a gal near where I live. I was told she's a purebred, but I have my suspicions because she is CKC registered (Continental Kennel Club). I've hear they are not the most reputable.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You're absolutely right about the CKC, they are not a real registry. They will register dogs as purebred based on a photograph--and fraud is rampant.


----------



## davidjrojas (Jul 28, 2012)

Freestep said:


> You're absolutely right about the CKC, they are not a real registry. They will register dogs as purebred based on a photograph--and fraud is rampant.


In what way does she not look purebred though?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't tell if she is pure bred or not. I would just wait to see if the ears go up and see what she looks like when she is older....she definitely has a lot of german shepherd in her and she is just so cute


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Well she really looks like a DDG pup.
.
.
.

Drop Dead Gorgeous! :wild:


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

shamira is adorable, she looks pb to me


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

davidjrojas said:


> In what way does she not look purebred though?


The markings on her face, the size and softness of her ears, and something about the shape of her head... hard to describe and it could just be an optical illusion because of the tan on her muzzle.


----------



## davidjrojas (Jul 28, 2012)

Freestep said:


> The markings on her face, the size and softness of her ears, and something about the shape of her head... hard to describe and it could just be an optical illusion because of the tan on her muzzle.


Oh ok. Her ears _are_ pretty soft. I was told by the breeder not to play with her ears to prevent cartilage from breaking down and not having them stand up at all.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

I could be wrong, but something about her face looks Rottie to me. I had a GS/Rottie mix several years ago, looked a lot like that.

She's adorable, btw


----------



## davidjrojas (Jul 28, 2012)

Shamira at 15 weeks old! =)


----------

